# Learned a lesson the hard way



## jjsmith8301 (May 30, 2018)

Had my daughter's boyfriend down from South Carolina this past week to help load household goods to move the family up there. I took him out to Navarre Pier Thursday evening to wet a line and let him experience a bit of Florida while he was down. Fishing was a bit slow but he hooked several Spanish after I showed him how to work a Gotcha. He also snagged a tiny squid. Saw some sealife and he got to see a bull red up close that I netted for a fella. He's hooked on pier fishing now and can't wait to get back down there. Here's the lesson I learned though, the side doors on my Savana van are not electric so they don't lock when you hit the clicker. Didn't know that's how they are from the factory. Headed out about 9:30pm since we had a long day of traveling the next morning. Got off the pier and noticed that the side barn door on my van was sitting open. Not a happy camper at all at this point. Looked around in the back but didn't notice anything gone. Wasn't too worried at the time as the van was full of furniture. Next day after we drove 8 1/2 hours up to SC and unloaded the van and trailer my son comes up to me curious as to where his TV was. I told him it should have come into the house and was around somewhere. Everybody said that they didn't bring in a TV and then it dawned on me that it was packed in the van. I have a feeling it was the punks that were hanging out in the parking lot. They drove by while we were loading up our gear and circled a couple of times whooping. Hope I don't run into them again. Won't be pretty when I'm done. Didn't get a good look at the car and such since I was in the middle of loading up but it was a red car I'm pretty sure it was a Mazda 3 and the passenger the was making all the racquet had long dark hair. They were hanging in the parking lot with someone in a four door Jeep. Just a heads up for everyone make sure all of your doors are locked and pay attention if you see anyone lurking in the parking lot. I was parked less than 100 feet from the pier steps.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Thieves............GRRRRRRRRRR  😠💢🗯


----------



## WannaBay (Dec 2, 2015)

But they are rich now. Won't have any reason to be losers for the rest of their life.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Beach parking lots are infamous for "car hoppers".....easy access to alot of cars and alot of folks that don't lock their crap up!!!!!! Then you got folks that leave their valuables in plain view so a quick window break and 5 seconds and they got what they need!


----------



## jjsmith8301 (May 30, 2018)

Yeah, I learned a valuable lesson that night. I know they did it just because they found an opportunity and took advantage of that opportunity but what's kinda funny is the TV won't do them much good because it was wall mounted and the cord, remote, and legs for it were packed up in a separate box. It still irks me though. Won't stop me from coming out to catch a fish. I'll just have to be more careful from now on and make sure that the side door is locked at all times.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Navarre pier has always been plagued by thieves, both in the parking lot and stealing rods on the pier.


----------

